# موضوع للنقاش : استيراد الاجهزة الطبية والمعملية المستعملة



## bmeadil (17 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اتمنى من الاعضاء مناقشة استيراد الاجهزة الطبية والمعملية المستعملة ويجب ان تكون محاور النقاش حول :
1- هل تسمح دولتك بدخول الاجهزة الطبية والمعملية المستعملة ( مع ذكر دولتك). 
2- هل توجد مخاطر لاستعمال الاجهزة الطبية والمعملية المستعملة .
3- الايجابيات والسلبيات.
4- رايك الفني.
نتمى ان يشارك جميع الاعضاء ..


----------



## BME-Rose (5 أغسطس 2009)

حول موضوع استيراد الجهزة الطبية والمعملية المستعملة : باعتقادي أنه لايجب السماح بهذا الموضوع بسبب مخاطره وحساسية استعمال تجهيزات غير مضمونة على الجسم البشري ،،والمخاطر تتلخص في عدم ضمان عمر فعالية القطع المستعملة الأصلية للجهاز وغلاء سعر القطعة إذا تم التبديل بأخرى أصلية من نفس الشركة ، مما يوحي بعدم الجدوى اقتصادياً وفنياً ،، مع عدم معرفة كيف وماذا تم إصلاحه من أجزاء... بصراحة الأمر كله مخاطرة بالروح البشرية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ الفاضل bmeadil

تحية طيبة .

الأجهزة الطبية في تطور دائم وسريع جدا تماشيا مع العصر .

والأطباء والمعنيون دائما يبحثون عن الجديد .

اما الأجهزة المستعملة لقد مرة عليها الزمن وشرب والتكنولوجية الحديثة هي التي تخدم وتواكب العصر فقط .


البغدادي


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (6 أغسطس 2009)

من وجهة نظري أن الموضوع عرض وطلب يوجد بعض الاماكن الخاصة التي تحتاج إلى بعض الأجهزة الطبية ولكن لا تمتلك الدعم المالي الكافي وعليه فإنه يبحث عن بديل أوفر ماليًا فيكون للاجهزة المستوردة إستعمال الخارج لها النصيب الاكبر من البيع والشراء عند مثل هذه المؤسسات الخاصة.

ولكن من وجهة نظري أن الموضوع لا يجب طرح الموضوع بالكلية جانبًا ولكن يوجد بعض الاجهزة من الافضل أن تشترى جديدة وهى الاجهزة التي تتعامل مع الناس تعامل مباشر مثل اجهزة الرعايات والعمليات، وهناك بعض الاجهزة من الممكن أن تشترى مستعملة مثل أجهزة الاشعة في جميع مجالاتها.

مع العلم أن في بلدي الحبيبة مصر لا يسمح للهيئات الحكومية أن تشتري أجهزة مستعملة إطلاقًا.
ولكن في السوق الخاص والمؤسسات الخاصة يوجد بيع وشراء أجهزة مستعملة بكثرة لجميع أنواع الأجهزة الطبية.

وعليه فالموضوع يمكن أن يخضع لدراسة حقيقية لأنه فعلا أوفر من الناحية المالية للمؤسات الخاصة ولكن لابد أن يكون هناك اسس ولوائح توضح أنواع الأجهزة التي يمكن أن تباع وتشترى مستعملة وفترة استعمالها السابقة ومدى توافر قطع غيار لها فيما بعد بيعها مستعملة.

ارجو من الأخوة المهندسين ان يدلو بدلوهم في هذا الاستطلاع فعلا وأن يقولوا رأيهم فإن هذا الموضوع من الأهمية بمكان ومن له تعليق على كلامي أرجوا الا يبخل على بالنصح، فالدين النصيحة. 

والله من وراء القصد.

أبو عبدالله


----------



## bmeadil (7 أغسطس 2009)

اولا شكرا جزيلا لكل من رد فى هذا الموضوع ....
اتفق جزئيا مع الذين ينظرون اليها من ناحية اقتصادية من ناحية قطع الغيار ولكن فى بعض الدول التى ترتفع فيها قيمة الجمارك تكون الاجهزة المستعملة ارخص واجدى وخصوصا اذا كانت اوربية المنشا ومن شركات معروفة ( عندنا فى السودان بعض الاجهزة الطبية معفية من الجمارك ولكن ادارة الجمارك تحصل رسوم تبلغ 17% عبارة عن 15% ضريبة قيمة مضافة 2% دعم شرطة ) فاذا كان جهاز mri مثلا بمليون دولار تكون القيمة التى تدفعها للجمارك 170 الف دولار .. هذه القيمة قد تشترى لك جهاز مستعمل بحالة جيدة. 
واتمنى مزيدا من الاراء....


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
لاباس باجهزة الطبية المستخدمة للاطباء المبتدئين مادام هناك مهندسي صيانة
هي عبارة عن ماذا؟ وما مدى درجة الاستخدام اي اية سنة انتجت؟
ماذا عن الثمن؟
مهندسة طبية


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (9 أغسطس 2009)

ماهي الماركة؟
مشكورين


----------



## BME-Rose (12 أغسطس 2009)

الأخت الزميلة أم وائل :
تحية طيبة
نحترم رأيك بخصوص قبول توريد اجهزة طبية مستعملة للاطباء المبتدئين مادام هناك مهندسي صيانة
لكن ألا تعتقدين بأن الطبيب المبتدئ لن يكون خبيراً بالجهاز الطبي لدرجة معرفة السلوك الغيردقيق الذي يتطلب صيانة أو إعادة معايرة ، وبالتالي يؤثر ذلك على التشخيص الطبي أو العلاج المطبق على الإنسان المريض


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
نعم اخي بارك الله فيك
السائل لم يقل اجهزة معطلة او مفتوحة بل قال مستعملة.......... معي؟
الطبيب المبتدئ في الغالب ليس له المال ليشتري جديدة . وكن متاكدا اخي ان المهندس الطبي ما راح يقصر في فحص حالة الجهاز ومدى صلاحيته عند استشارته من طرف الطبيب لان الطبيب الحاذق ما يشتري جهاز بدون ما يعاينه بمساعدة المهندس سواء كان الجهاز مستخدم او لا.
بعد معاينة الجهاز وقبوله يبقى التشخيص الطبي على مهارة الطبيب.
وقد سئلت عن الماركات لانه فيه ماركاتلاجهزة قديمة احسن واسهل تشخيصا من الاجهزة الجديدة.
واظن انكم قد لاحظتم الاجهزة الجديدة شو متغير فيها جانب البرمجة الالية الي تمثل80 بالمائة من ثمن الجهاز وهي قابلة لتحديثات شكرا


----------



## bassel hatem (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
سوق الاجهزة المستعملة واسع الانتشار في بعض دولنا العربية,و بالطبع لا حياء في هذا الموضوع فالمستخدم الذي يرغب في الاجهزة المستعملة عادة يقسم الى ثلاثة انواع 
مستخدم يريد جهاز رخيص الثمن متناسبة مع امكانياته المتواضعة
مستخدم تطبيقاته على الجهاز محدودة كما هو بحالة القابلات اللواتي يرغبن بامتلاك اجهزة ايكو محدودة الامكانيات
مستخدم او بالاحرى مهندس صيانة يشتري جهاز مستعمل لاستخدام اجزاءه كقطع غيار نظرا لارتفاع سعر القطع في حال طلبها من الوكيل و انا صراحة الجا لهذه الطريقة في كثير من الاحيان
و بشكل عام سوق الاجهزة المستعملة سوق واسع و عريض و لا اتفق مع وجهة النظر القائلة بضعف امكانيات هذه الاجهزة فبعضها رخيص و حديث و بعضها بحالة فنية جيدة لا تشكل اي خطر على المريض.


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (14 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخ حاتم


----------



## Eng.bassel (15 أغسطس 2009)

في سوريا الأجهزة المستعملة ممنوع استيرادها و مع ذلك فهي متواجدة بكثرة و لها سوق واسع جدا
و السبب يعود إلى رخص ثمنها
و يوجد كثير من المشافي تم تجهيزها بالكامل بالأجهزة المستعملة
وشراء الأجهزة المستعملة يعود لسببين:
إما عدم وجود ميزانية كافية نتيجة وجود المشفى بمنطقة نائية أو شجع السثمرين و المالكين للمشفى 
برأيي يوجد بعض الأجهزة يمكن استيراد المستعمل منها كالأسرة و ضوء العمليات و لكن بعض الأجهزة لا يمكن استخدام المستعمل منها كأجهزة غسيل الكلية

و يجب الانتباه هنا إلى أنه يوجد فرق بين الأجهزة المستعملة و المجددة و أجهزة المعارض


----------



## bmeadil (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فى جميع المشاركين .. اود ان اورد سلبية من سلبيات الاجهزة المستعملة وهى عدم توفر قطع الغيار مما يودى الى تراكم الاجهزة المعطلة فى المستشفيات ويكون بذلك اهدارا للمال العام وزيادة فى النفايات الطبية التى يصعب التخلص منها بالطريقة الصحيحة وان تم التخلص منها بالطريقة الصحيحة يكون تم اهدار المال العام مرتين مرة باجهزة قصيرة العمر والمرة الاخرى بالتخلص منها .


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المشاركات الطيبة


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم................................


----------

